# Graveyard smoke



## knockmoreben (Dec 8, 2013)

Hey folks,

Nothing major last night, just a bit of peat cheese... Thought I'd throw in some pork and pineapple for the breakfast plate, sure why not.
Experimented with tinfoil and a cake rack that my delightful wife donated unknowingly ,:devil:last night and placed some slightly above my a-maze-in smoker to prevent heat transfer onto the bottom of the closest food... Worked a treat, so going to make something a little more  professional looking, but you get the idea. Maybe somebody has a better idea, or maybe I'm the only one who has the problem lol. My smoker box is not the biggest so no matter where I put  a-maze-n smoker I always get heat transfer, so  as they say "necessity is the mother of invention". 

Keep her lit 

Ben













image.jpg



__ knockmoreben
__ Dec 8, 2013


















image.jpg



__ knockmoreben
__ Dec 8, 2013


----------



## kc5tpy (Dec 8, 2013)

Hello Ben.  Whatever works!  Looks be damned, results are what is important.  Looks some good food.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## markuk (Dec 8, 2013)

Nice :-)


----------



## wade (Dec 20, 2013)

Which smoker are you using? Can you adapt it to have the AMNPS in a separate side box?


----------

